

Philly Emerging Technology For the Enterprise Conference - Tomorrow and Friday - kyleburton
http://www.phillyemergingtech.com/

======
brianm
I'm going to be there. Anyone else going? Would be great to meet up.

~~~
stewiecat
I'm there. Taking vacation and paying out of pocket to go as they only send
our "architects" here, not us lowly developers ;).

I'll be the guy with the black glasses and the macbook pro, should be easy to
find...

~~~
brianm
sorry to use comment for personal message, but email me :-)

(email in my profile)

